

TODAY (22 OCT) IS CAPSLOCK DAY  - AND IT CAN BE VERY IRRITATING - Spyou
http://capslockday.com/

======
yppans
IT IS HARD TO TELL WHETHER YOU'RE IRRITATED OR JUST OVERCOME BY THE SPIRIT OF
THIS JOYOUS DAY.

